
New Ways to Control Your Experience on Twitter - eplanit
https://blog.twitter.com/2016/new-ways-to-control-your-experience-on-twitter
======
tobyg123
Going to put on my tinfoil hat here for a second:

The "quality filter" feature seems to be pretty vague. It gives examples of
country of origin/automation/etc, but it seems like that could be used for any
number of purposes, not that I'm going to dive into conspiracy theories.

------
ihuman
Now that these are public, is there any reason to want to be verified anymore?
IIRC, except for proving you are you (and not an imposter), nothing else is
different.

